# Panda antivirus wont scan my pc



## chechiarts (Jun 22, 2007)

Panda antivirus wont scan my pc hardrives it only scan the memory and it stops at them say full pc scan done i really need help

heres the hijack log

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:43:17 AM, on 4/11/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16640)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2008\pavsrv51.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2008\AVENGINE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2008\TPSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxdccoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2008\PsCtrls.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2008\APVXDWIN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2008\PavFnSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\iConcepts Music Express\MEAutoDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\WiFiConnector\NintendoWFCReg.exe
C:\Program Files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
c:\program files\panda security\panda antivirus + firewall 2008\firewall\PSHOST.EXE
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2008\PsImSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2008\WebProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\WORDPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = c:\windows\blank.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = c:\windows\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = :
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Megaupload Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-CCB0-B130EEDBE97C} - C:\PROGRA~1\MEGAUP~1\MEGAUP~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Megaupload Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-CCB0-B130EEDBE97C} - C:\PROGRA~1\MEGAUP~1\MEGAUP~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctspk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NBKeyScan] "C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBKeyScan.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APVXDWIN] "C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2008\APVXDWIN.EXE" /s
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IndxStoreSvr_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe" ASO-616B5711-6DAE-4795-A05F-39A1E5104020
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: MagicDisc.lnk = C:\Program Files\MagicDisc\MagicDisc.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Auto Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\iConcepts Music Express\MEAutoDetect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Run Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector Registration Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\WiFiConnector\NintendoWFCReg.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Run IMVU - {d9288080-1baa-4bc4-9cf8-a92d743db949} - C:\Documents and Settings\jova\Start Menu\Programs\IMVU\Run IMVU.lnk
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {512FC5A1-7DE1-43F1-BC0C-371622FCB409} (TotalScan Installer Class) - http://www.nanoscan.com/as/cabs/ascstubie.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: 
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: lxdc_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxdccoms.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Software Controller - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2008\PsCtrls.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Function Service (PAVFNSVR) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2008\PavFnSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Process Protection Service (PavPrSrv) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Panda anti-virus service (PAVSRV) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2008\pavsrv51.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Host Service (PSHost) - Panda Software International - c:\program files\panda security\panda antivirus + firewall 2008\firewall\PSHOST.EXE
O23 - Service: Panda IManager Service (PSIMSVC) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2008\PsImSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Panda TPSrv (TPSrv) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2008\TPSrv.exe

--
End of file - 7342 bytes


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, I don't see anything from the HJthis log that would stop the full scan....let's see this list please, maybe it will show something that could prevent the scan>


Open *Hijack This* and click on the "Open the Misc Tools section" button. 
Click on the "*Open Uninstall Manager*" button.
Click the "Save List" button. After you click the "Save List" button, you will be asked where to save the file. Pick a place to save it then the list should open in notepad. 
*Copy and paste that list here in your reply*


----------



## chechiarts (Jun 22, 2007)

Adobe Acrobat 5.0
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX
ArcSoft PhotoImpression 4
AviSynth 2 (remove only)
AviSynth 2.5
Camera Driver
C-Media 3D Audio
C-Media WDM Audio Driver
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Dev-C++ 5 beta 9 release (4.9.9.2)
devkitProUpdater 1.4.4
DivX Content Uploader
DivX Player
DivX Web Player
DOSShell 1.4
GameSpy Arcade
HHD Software Free Hex Editor Mojo 4.0
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 (KB932471)
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB896344)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
HSP56 MR Drivers
iConcepts Music Express 
IconPackager
Imikimi Plugin
Intel(R) Extreme Graphics Driver
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Kaspersky Online Scanner
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 3.8.0
Lexmark 1300 Series
LimeWire PRO 4.16.2
Macromedia Extension Manager
Macromedia Flash 8
Macromedia Flash 8 Video Encoder
Macromedia Flash Player 8
MagicDisc 2.5.79
MAX DS Video Converter
Media Converter SA Edition 0.8
Megaupload Toolbar
MemTurbo 4
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB928366)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5
Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
Microsoft Rise Of Nations
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Mozilla Firefox (2.0.0.13)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 6.0 Parser (KB933579)
MSXML4 Parser
Multisim 8
Nero 8
neroxml
Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector Registration Tool
Panda Antivirus + Firewall 2008
Panda TotalScan
RAM Saver Pro version 7.0
RAR Password Cracker 4.12
RealPlayer
Restorator 2007 Update 1
RGSS-RTP Standard
Rhapsody Player Engine
Rise of Nations Thrones and Patriots
RPGXP
SC Ver 2.541
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 9 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB893756)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899587)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB899591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB900725)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901017)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB901214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB902400)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905749)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921503)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925902)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB929123)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB930178)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931261)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB931784)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB932168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933729)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB935840)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB936021)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938829)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941202)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941568)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941693)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943055)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943460)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943485)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB945553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946026)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948590)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB948881)
SimCity 4 Deluxe
SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter Driver
Sony Vegas Movie Studio 4.0
Spices.Net 5 Evaluation
SUPER © Version 2008.bld.25 (Feb 5, 2008)
SUPERAntiSpyware Professional
The Queen Of Fighters 2.0
Thoosje Sidebar V2.3
Tibia
Ultiboard 8
Ultiroute 8
Update for Windows XP (KB894391)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920342)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB925720)
Update for Windows XP (KB925876)
Update for Windows XP (KB927891)
Update for Windows XP (KB930916)
Update for Windows XP (KB936357)
Update for Windows XP (KB938828)
Update for Windows XP (KB942763)
Update for Windows XP (KB942840)
VCRedistSetup
VideoLAN VLC media player 0.8.6d
Windows Imaging Component
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Live installer
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format SDK Hotfix - KB891122
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Presentation Foundation
Windows XP Hotfix - KB873339
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885835
Windows XP Hotfix - KB885836
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB888302
Windows XP Hotfix - KB890859
Windows XP Hotfix - KB891781
WinRAR archiver
Wisdom-soft AutoScreenRecorder 2.0 Free


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Only thing I think that could block anything is Superantispyware Professional....just in case it is, you can simply disable it just before running Pana. Pro version does have real-time protection....it's not likely the problem but check it out anyway.



SASsupport said:


> Whether you are using SUPERAntiSpyware FREE or SUPERAntiSpyware Professional, you can completely disable it at any time by simply exiting the product.
> 
> To exit SUPERAntiSpyware, right-click the SUPERAntiSpyware system tray icon (the orange/brown bug running near your clock) and select "Exit" from the menu.


 Here's a link to Panda's Online Active Scan.....

*http://www.pandasecurity.com/homeusers/solutions/activescan/*

Just in case you cannot get your installed program to run a scan, do the online one just to check things out.

Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button. You might want to Register there....you can keep track of your scans, etc if you register. (not mandatory though)
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

*I will look around for some help with your installed antivirus program and will post anything I can find*


----------



## chechiarts (Jun 22, 2007)

well i did the scan that you told me it only scane 512 files the it stops saying i am not infected
also i dont know if this help but i went to safe mode and full scan works


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

There are some times of day that the online scanner servers are extremely busy, another thing that could affect the scan time is your Internet connection or service... on average, there are anywhere from 50,000 plus files scanned on a very basic XP computer.

I suspect the problem is more related to your installed security suite-

Try this scan, and please *post the results from it, even if nothing was found infected!*

*Kaspersky online full scan*

Please go *HERE* and click Free Online Scanner
Read and Accept the Agreement
You will be promted to install an ActiveX component from Kaspersky, Click Yes.
If you see a Windows dialog asking if you want to install this software, click the Install button. 
The program will launch and then begin downloading the latest definition files,
When the "Update progress" line changes to "Ready" and the "NEXT ->" button becomes available, please click on it. 
Click on the Scan Settings button, and in the next window select the *Extended database*, and click Ok. 
Under "Please select a target to scan:", click "My Computer" (*meaning, the My Computer button you see at the site there, not the icon on your desktop!*) to start the scan.
When the scan is finished, click the "Save as Text" button, and save the file as kavscan.txt to your Desktop, close the Kaspersky On-line Scanner window.
Copy and Paste the contents of the on line scanner results into a Reply here in your thread, along with a new HJT log and log from any other scans you run.


----------



## chechiarts (Jun 22, 2007)

sorry i havent put the scan but i will soon anyway theres something i must tell you there a file call 

sccfg.sys every time time i go to save mode and delete this file panda starts working again but when it comes back it stops working anyway i could get rid of the file for good the program that makes this file is folder lock


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Folder Lock prevents users from installing software...it also prevents the changes you may need to make to the system, to run scans and fix malware. Perhaps you could boot into *Windows' Safe Mode with Networking,* provided you have a high speed or broadband, or Ethernet Internet connection...and try the online scan that is not working...it might run there.

Using the F8 key at startup, or when you restart the computer....keep tapping the F8 key, and when you see the black and white page, with a list of startup options, use the keyboard down or up arrow to move the line to "Safe Mode with networking" and when you get to the Desktop, try running that online scan again, be sure you use Internet Explorer to go to the site.

To Uninstall Folder Lock, you must know the password I believe. Don't you know it?


----------



## chechiarts (Jun 22, 2007)

i know it but the thing is i really need the program i there anyway to make that file sccfg.sys not to apear anymore


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

I was having trouble understanding what you wrote.

If you need the program Folder Lock, do you have a way to uninstall and then reinstall it after you do a scan?

This below is from the FAQs for Folder Lock:

*http://www.newsoftwares.net/folderlock/faq.html#Q21*



> Q27. How to uninstall the program?
> 
> Folder Lock can *only be uninstalled* by clicking the 'Uninstall Program' button, which you can access after clicking the Options button. You cannot uninstall the program directly without entering the password. This is done to protect the program from being uninstalled by other users and to avoid the program and locked files getting deleted accidentally. Do not try to delete the program manually. Use only this option to remove the program from your computer.


 See in that list Question 44 & 46.


----------

